# Puppies from same litter



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

This is not a GSD question but I am sure someone will have advice. 
A friend of mine recently lost his 6 month old puppy. He went in to be neutered and died of a complication. The breeder had a two year health guarantee. I believe the breeder and the vet are splitting the cost of another puppy (he is going to a different breeder to get the puppy now).
He called me to find out what I thought about getting two puppies at once. I recall reading that it is not recommended. I know some breeder won't allow it. Aside from the time required for the two pups, what are the other issues with it? I have also read that they will form a stronger bond with each other. 
I know lots of people still do it. Just wondering what the pros and cons are. Thanks.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Besides the bonding issue and the time issue another thing to take into consideration is having two senior dogs at the same time. 
For me it was a matter of time and what Dante deserved in the attention/training area as well as what the 2nd pup deserved, that kept me from getting a second pup when he turned 1 which was my original plan. Though after reading more over the year I also thought about having two senior dogs at the same time.

He's now 4







and I haven't added my second yet.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Mspiker03 has two litter mates who happen to be related to my pup. She is their niece. ) 

She will probably be able to offer you some insight and advice.

Her dogs are very well mannered, and gentle. Confident and calm. 








I wanna do a pup swap with her some day. But I doubt if her male could fit into my sedan.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I know alot has been written on this issue but in short, I would never do this. Two of my dogs are one year apart in age. When I got the second one it was not like twice the work....it was more like four times the work!!!! One dog would go one way the other the other way. Housebreaking was harder with the second dog. She would be so busy playing with her big brother she paid no attention to when she had to go and would just squat and go and off to play again. There was no focus for her when it came to this. I couldn't even imagine what it would be like with two pups. Puppies are so needing and deserving of our full attention- I would think this would be harder when you have to balance all this between the two. Of course, theres the bonding thing to consider. If it were me I would wait at least a year before adding a second puppy. JMHO.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

having 2gsd can be hard at time.i had a harder time with the second dog,annie,than i did with oliver.
oliver was very easy,crate training?no problem.housebreaking?no problem.just easy.
as for annie,it was a pita.
i don't regret getting a second dog,but i wish i would waited longer.
it's all good! for now........well almost!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

from what I have heard- they bond together more than with the owner? Never had 2 puppies at same time. I always had a younger and older dog.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the answers so quick. 

I should have clarified, he is the one getting the dogs, not me. Haha. He called me because he knows I have been doing alot of reading on dogs and around here. The dog that just died was his first dog too. 

they are small dogs, not GSDs, he is getting, I just asked here because I find everyone is so helpful. 

We have two dogs, but Chatham came along when Kaper was 4. I found Kaper was a huge help with Chatham during training but I couldn't imagine two pups at once.


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

I am currently raising two pups together. One is a 7 mos. old GSD and the other is a 5 mos. old Vizsla. Surprisingly, no problems and their basic OB training is going along very well. It may be that they are both very good pups. I suppose it would be difficult with unruly monsters!


----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

I can speak on this with some insight. I have 2 12wk old littermates, both boys, that I got 4 wks ago.

We have no MAJOR problems with them at all. They like to play and fight with each other a lot when they are out together, which can be difficult.

We crate them separately out of sight of each other, feed them separately and do most of their training separately. It can be difficult, and is very time consuming. I.E training involves taking one out of the crate to a different area of the house, working with him, bonding with him. Then putting him back and getting the other out and doing the same. Likewise with walking, I now walk twice the distance as I am doing the same walk with both of them.

Yes, I could have them walk together and do so OCCASIONALLY but find it best when they are separate. When they are together, they want to play too much.

They are beautiful, sweet and wonderful, but I can honestly say I have considered multiple times whether two at once was a good idea. With one, we could have him out with us all the time, bonding with him, walking with him, instead of having to divide all of our time.

Let me know if you have any specific questions that I can answer for you as an owner currently going through your situation


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Dannay is one of the few who realizes what it takes to raise two pups at the same time. It's literally double the effort! 

Just wait until the "terrible teens" when potential behavioral/training issues and the "furry finger" surface!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I have a friend with two littermates. He spends considerable time training them, interacting, working them in obedience. Guess what? Thes STILL focus so much more on eachother than on him, that he competes ineffectively for their attention. And, he IS separating them for training, for playtime with him alone, waking them separately. 

Can it be done? Yup. I just would not want to have to work so hard against nature to be included in the littermates' world.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I would strongly recommend against your friend doing this. Lots of people want to do it so the pups can keep each other company and it's so fun to watch them play but I don't think it's a good idea in 99% of cases.

It can work out fine as some have mentioned but the issue of the dogs bonding more tightly to each other than to their people is legitimate, as is something I've seen a lot but which hasn't been mentioned yet and that's one puppy consistantly and constantly dominating the other. Even when they seem to adore each other the more dominant puppy can really stop the less dominant puppy from ever achieving his or her potential and it can make the less dominant puppy extremely dependant on their sibling and the more dominant puppy very jealous of time spent with the other. I lived this recently with two 6 month old GSD littermates and while watching them play was hilarious, they were 10 times as much trouble as a single (like a sable tornado blowing around the house), they SCREAMED when you tried to work one away from the other, and one was always taking everything from the other. When we placed the first one and got them apart, they both became much much easier dogs. 

My favorite time table is one dog then another when the first dog is about 2-3. 

What kind of dogs are these and what gender? If he's doing to do this, I'd recommend one of each gender (ALTERED of course! Definitely don't want to have an inbred oops litter).


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Your friend also needs to consider what he will do when they get to be adults and they decied that they HATE and want to KILL each other. It might not happen(if he is lucky). But it very will could!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Double vet bills on brittily healthy little dogs all through their lives. I know I am assuming they will have health issues-but so many seem to (my perception). Luxating patellas, eye issues, etc. 

I am VERY sorry about the loss of his young dog.









Having two dogs in the future should be good for him though, once the first gets older. 

And yeah, ask Ayrcrest about multiple seniors all at once. . . I have two and then another clump of dogs around the same age, and while I wouldn't part with any of them, am trying to plan for their future (more than my own)! So hindsight advice here! 

Nice of you to help, too!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have two that will be three in August, litter mates. And 3 that will be two in August. 

I have decided by this vast experience that two is company, three is insanity! 

But it is really six Rushie turned two in January and I had him since he was ten weeks old. The others I had since birth save a six wee stint that Tori had at my brother's.

You can do it, and it can be an excellent thing for both you and the dogs, but you have to be committed. 

My next puppy will be an only, well probably will be an only, I HOPE will be an ONLY. 

In a lot of ways I think two are better than a solitary dog. A solitary dog is fine if someone is home 24/7. I think that two dogs is better for most of us, and having them both as puppies at the same time presents challenges, and will likely mean a double whammy at the end of life. But who cares if the pup bonds with the other pup? None of mine prefer their fellows to me. It is not like they will gang up and eat me someday. (They will work together to drive me insane though.)

The big thing is patience. You have to have plenty of it for one puppy. You need at least double for two. Not that many people have an overage of patience these days. They want that burger and fries waiting for them when they swerve through the drive through. And if you have a short fuse, forget it. Two puppies will be a real problem.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: selzerIn a lot of ways I think two are better than a solitary dog. A solitary dog is fine if someone is home 24/7.


So you think Dante is unhappy, abused or neglected since I work full time?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I adopted Kacie at a year and a half when Onyx was 5 mos. Kacie is a very stable girl for an abandoned, not knowing anything about her background(except age). I think is was a good fit for us, as Kacie helped Onyx in her training and socializing. The girls are bonded, I think Onyx likes Kacie more than the other way around :/But they both always want to be with me and the family more than anything. I didn't have many problems, but do regret not giving Onyx more one on one time. I did take them to training class separately, but walk them together, with no problems. Onyx has gone thru a fear aggressive time, and now seems to have outgrown it, she is doing very well. Our next big test will be at the vet for a heartworm/allergy blood draw, I have to take them at the same time, as it is far away(gas$$$$$$$$) and the appts. are hard to get in late afternoon. I think it is easier having more than one dog, but not the same age.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

They are Cavalier King Charles. Quite a departure from GSDs I know, but as I mentioned, I find that there are so many people here willing to answer questions. 

His last dog was a male, not sure what he is looking for this time around.

I think his biggest reason is for the companionship. I think he wants them to get along like my boys do (I already noted the age difference in mine).

Thanks for all the answers. I will pass it all along to him.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Well, if he's going to do it, that's not a terrible breed to try it with. Most of them have extremely sweet personalities. Still not recommended - better to space them a couple years and there's the danger of leaning too hard on them being companions for each other and not doing the human-dog bonding. But at least it's not nearly as dangerous an idea as with GSDs or another large and/or high energy breed.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think it's easier to train one dog/pup then get another one but only after the first one is trained. wait a year or two.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Another thing to consider is they promote their personalities one to each other. Right now I'm training two 6 months old female litter-mates, starting with that both have nerve issues and a serious lack of socialization (Remember, you have to socialize both and if they go through everything together they learn to depend on each other to cope with things. Later if you take them separately to the same places and stimulus is like to start all over so you have to take your time to socialize every pup for separate) they came from a breeder I know and he's barely more than a puppy mill. 

One is more dominant than the other so the dominant one can become very pushy and the submissive one is like glued to the floor every time they are together sending calming signals. I've been working with them for a month with their kid with the submissive one and me alone with the dominant (wich is only dominant with her sister, in every other aspect she's like gelatin) and recently the owners told me they'd want to re-home one of them since they know now that there is more than they can handle to raise properly. I admit the decision was taken in some things I said to them, so blame me, but I still think it's the best thing for everybody with another adult dog, a kid, a toddler and another baby just to come.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Besides the bonding issue and the time issue another thing to take into consideration is having two senior dogs at the same time.
> ...





> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN...
> And yeah, ask Ayrcrest about multiple seniors all at once. . . I have two and then another clump of dogs around the same age, and while I wouldn't part with any of them, am trying to plan for their future (more than my own)! So hindsight advice here!


When I retired and moved to Florida I knew I was getting Ringer. However, I also ended up with his sister, Honey (long story). I was home 24/7 and never had a problem with two littermates - they both bonded to me, no housebreaking issues, no training issues, no jealousy, nothing unusual. I was given Kelly, who is 6 months youngs than Ringer & Honey, as a housewarmig gift. Again, there were no problems having the three puppies.

And so it went, I never had a problem with any of the three UNTIL ... all three became seniors. 

If the Good Lord's willin and the creek don't rise, Ringer and Honey will be celebrating their 13th birthday in less than two months - Kelly was 12 in January. 

NOW THE PROBLEMS HAVE BECOME PARAMOUNT!!!

My vet bills have amounted to well over $20,000 in the past 16 months with the three seniors (mainly Ringer) and they're still climbing. 

In addition to the financial hardship (I live on a limited income), it's heartbreaking watching them getting an assortment of old age problems, having problems walking, incontinence issues, keeping them comfortable on pain meds, taking them to the vet for their Bowen massage therapy (and earlier for hydrotherapy), knowing their time with me is coming to an end. I try to stay upbeat, but sometimes it really gets to me, it gets depressing watching them nearing the end of their lives. 

So my vote goes to stick to one puppy at a time - space out the ages of your dogs.


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

Beau and Riley are from the same litter. I first got Beau and later the owner could not keep Riley so I took him in. Long story, it happened and it was not because I wanted two dogs. I knew what I was letting myself into. They were two little (and later big) devils. I was lucky to find a good trainer, whom they drove nuts from time to time. The trainer would yell at me: "Are you completely out of your mind to get two of these at the same time?"
I spent a lot of time training them and they turned into wonderful dogs.
They did not bond with each other, each of them bonded with me, and they tend to get on each other's nerves quite a bit. It was a challenge to train them and it taught me a lot. It is not twice the work, it is tenfold.
Unless the owners are very committed and determined, I would not recommend two dogs from the same litter.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Just and update and a thank you to all who answered. 

i passed on the info. He decided to go with the one pup. He will bring him home on the 19th.

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: novarobinThis is not a GSD question but I am sure someone will have advice.
> A friend of mine recently lost his 6 month old puppy. He went in to be neutered and died of a complication. The breeder had a two year health guarantee. I believe the breeder and the vet are splitting the cost of another puppy (he is going to a different breeder to get the puppy now).
> He called me to find out what I thought about getting two puppies at once. I recall reading that it is not recommended. I know some breeder won't allow it. Aside from the time required for the two pups, what are the other issues with it? I have also read that they will form a stronger bond with each other.
> I know lots of people still do it. Just wondering what the pros and cons are. Thanks.


I'm curious as to what complication arose? I'm not sure how the dog passing away during surgery falls under the health guarantee of the breeder? Just curious


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Good question. I guess the breeder felt obligated because neutering is such a routine procedure and may have fallen under the limited registration in the contract.


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

Ok, I was just curious as stated before since passing during surgery doesn't have a thing to do with the dogs breeding.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

From what I understand heart defects are a common problem in that particular breed. The breeder has a two year health guarantee on the puppy. 
The vet couldn't determine if it was a heart problem that was complicated by the procedure or if it was caused by the anesthesia. So they agreed to split the cost.


----------

